# Lil Thomas jiggin n deep water bowed up on the Lady T



## 1st mate on natural lite (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Rogue Offshore (Mar 30, 2010)

Great pics that is my favorite thing to do.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

NICE!!! That's what it's all about!!!:thumbup:
Was he using Squidtail Lures? lol


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome, I love seeing kids get hooked young.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet, start em young and keep em hooked on fishing. Jigging is where its at.


----------



## shawnpatroni (Jan 22, 2010)

i couldn't ever ask for a better deck hand / fisherman on the lady t


----------



## shawnpatroni (Jan 22, 2010)

check out little tom jigging on this link


----------



## shawnpatroni (Jan 22, 2010)

Here lil thomas holding a big eye snapper


----------

